# Warhammer Forge adds some more Nurgle stuff



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

*Forgeworld nurgle plague riders and more*

There just showed up on forgeworld.



















More pics


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

That is the weirdest fuckin thing i've seen on here yet.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the Lord on the Nurgle beast but the Plaguebearers on the toads are just ridiculous. I love Nurlge and all but I wish that FW would give some love to the rest of the powers.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Here it is, nurgle beast riders and an named dude 


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer/WARHAMMER_CHAOS


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

The character is pretty nice! His description is awesome!

My only question... WHERE'S THE EMPIRE STUFF!?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> I like the Lord on the Nurgle beast but the Plaguebearers on the toads are just ridiculous. I love Nurlge and all but I wish that FW would give some love to the rest of the powers.


I agree on that sentiment. They have focused a bit to much on nurgle (and khorne in some sense) for a long time when they have produced anything chaos related over at forgeworld. One would think tzeentch and slaanesh would have many awesome concepts to offer but they might just have been snowed in on grandfather nurgle(?) I guess (which is a pity, diversifying the product-line could probably open up forgeworld to more gamers).


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That looks like the most ridiculous rodeo ever.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Chicka chicka wow jizz. 

Kazyk the fouled is outstanding. Lol at Beast Riders being £55 for 3 (~£18ish).


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol i thought this was another thread wow im an idiot.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I like the Plague Riders. Selling them separately is a good idea, so you can have the toads by themselves or with the riders. And i'm sure you could do something with the riders by themselves.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Makes you dream about a new Daemon Codex coming up sometime, doesn't it?  Heavy emphasis on "dream".

I like those plague toads, they fit the "fat, sick, friendly (that twisted Nurgle sort of friendly)" theme pretty well. From a gaming perspective theres hoping they won't be Plaguebeasts with an attached Plaguebearer, but something that makes Bloodcrushers look flimsy.

I think they do Khorne and Nurgle mostly because they're simple theme-wise and on the safe side. Bloodletters/-crushers are pretty classic daemons, Plaguebearers/-beasts are disgusting but nothing that would make you raise your eyebrow. Tzeentchian and Slaaneshi daemons however are much harder to grasp in terms of looks if you don't want to go the easy but wrong way (see new Horrors and Daemonettes, then compare them to the previous ones). Its probably because bloodshed and disease aren't too/as personal and people have grown a thick hide for that but desire and insanity are just next door and theres no ignoring it. I dunno, just thinking out loud.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

FW Nurgle makes me cum...err, wait thats not what I mean...*looks at trousers* oh wait yes it is


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Despite saying "The Plague Riders Set is available to pre-order now for despatch in the week commencing the 28th of February" guess what I got in the post today?



Now to see how to adapt them for use in 40k. I'm thinking a scenic base, with the arms usually holding the "horns" holding onto a piece of scenery.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Sweet sickned model indeed.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Heres what the Plaque Riders look like when turned into "normal" Plaguebearers. (with some metal ones for comparisons sake)


One of them is posed rather awkwardly for this purpose, so i made it look like it is knocked down, but still fighting. The other two are fine though. Slight bit thiner than the metal PB's and a touch taller too.


----------

